# Hi calorie dog fod.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi everyone. Now that the upland game season is here my dog just isn't getting enough calories for his output. What do you guys do. No matter how much he runs he still just doesn't eat enough. He's getting so skinny I'm hesitant to go out anymore with him.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Every dog seems to be different. My GSPs do great on Pro Plan, they get about 3 cups a day when they are working and don't seem to drop much weight. It's 26% protein, 16% fat.


----------



## North Mountain (Sep 19, 2007)

I have had great sucess putting weight on dogs with Blackwood 2000. You want to feed a perfomance food. They cost more but have more calories per cup.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I used Royal canin energy 4800 and it was amazing. Very pricey and hard to find though. I also supplement with pieces of raw elk and deer. Really seems to help a my out and she would eat it all day.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

The Black Gold Red bag or Blue have been good for my dogs. If he is loosing weight like you say he is, I would suggest going with the BG Blue Bag. I believe it is called the Field Trial Blend. I'm willing to bet you will also see a noticable difference in his energy and endurance. I am a big fan!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

+1 on black gold. Feed the black or the blue bag and it will not disappoint. Another method is to feed puppy food this time of year. Those are higher cal and fat than adult food. It should stick to the bones a bit better....


----------



## LockedFlockSage (Mar 26, 2008)

North Mountain said:


> I have had great sucess putting weight on dogs with Blackwood 2000. You want to feed a perfomance food. They cost more but have more calories per cup.


I feed the same blend for both of my pups! I have had great success maintaining weight/pulking them up as well.

Laura, have you ever used the Blackwood Holistic blend, I was feeding my older pup that blend and went to buy a new bag and they said they were back orderd in the warehouse, I haven't seen it since! have you heard anything on this?


----------



## North Mountain (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't feed the holistic blend but I get mine from the distributor there and he was saying he was having trouble getting the 1000. I really like the Blackwood food but I've been looking at a couple of others recently due to the price hike on the Blackwood. It comes from NC so shipping costs are most of the increase. I'm just starting my kennel on Dog Lover's Gold but I'm not that thrilled with it so far. The stool volume has increased a bit which makes me feel that the dogs are not digesting it as well as they did the Blackwood. I just started it though so I'll give it a month and see what I think. Pretty sure I will try the Nurtrisource next and if that is not an improvement then I'll just have to pay more for the Blackwood and increase my rates to my clients.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I fed Blackgold for a long time. I think very highly of John Evans and think that blackgold is a fine food. However my male was on the Red bag and was losing weight and he was not all that active. I increased his food from just under 4 cups a day to over 6 cups a day and he was still not gaining weight and stools went to heck. (I was told after that is was most likely due to a bad batch that I had gotten a few bags from). I bailed and switched him to Enhance Pro Athlete and was feeding him 3.5 cups per day and he was gaining weight. I have been more happy with that then I was with BG. 

I am still not 100% satisfied with Enhance. One of my dogs has poor stools that I have not been able to get normal. I have thought of switching her and maybe my other dogs to a few other foods. One I am considering highly is Diamond. I know that they had their problems which were very serious a few years ago but, I would think they are probably the safest food out there now after going through that. There is no way they could afford to stay operating if they had another problem like that of a few years ago. Their Diamond Naturals looks real good to me. They have one called Extreme Athlete (i think it is 31/22) that I would think would be DYNOMITE in putting and keeping weight on dogs. It is reasonbly priced I believe as well.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Go to the Freezer and get you out about half pound of good red raw meat!!!! I like Deer the best(Just cuz I like eating the elk!) I go with 2 cups of BG red/blue and about 1/4 to 1/2 pound of RAW red meat!!! 
In the past I guided on a bird farm and would run dogs from Sept to March 2-4 days a week and when I was hunting them also they got it 7 days a week and hard! Old field trialer told me to go to a slaughter house or better yet and action and buy a cow, hang it and take the meat right from it.... No place for me to hang a beef like that so I down scaled to a Deer. I take the back straps and a few steaks and the dogs get the rest. I never got a deer yet so.... They have been gettin some old roasts and tonight a buffalo steak!

Promise you will see some improvements in days! Ohh and hamberger just gave my dogs the chits and did not really show me anything.... Remeber you have to feed some kibble also. I also worm them monthly or try to, so that is never a problem!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

TAK said:


> Go to the Freezer and get you out about half pound of good red raw meat!!!! I like Deer the best(Just cuz I like eating the elk!) I go with 2 cups of BG red/blue and about 1/4 to 1/2 pound of RAW red meat!!!
> In the past I guided on a bird farm and would run dogs from Sept to March 2-4 days a week and when I was hunting them also they got it 7 days a week and hard! Old field trialer told me to go to a slaughter house or better yet and action and buy a cow, hang it and take the meat right from it.... No place for me to hang a beef like that so I down scaled to a Deer. I take the back straps and a few steaks and the dogs get the rest. I never got a deer yet so.... They have been gettin some old roasts and tonight a buffalo steak!
> 
> Promise you will see some improvements in days! Ohh and hamberger just gave my dogs the chits and did not really show me anything.... Remeber you have to feed some kibble also. I also worm them monthly or try to, so that is never a problem!


Tak I know you are like me and screw around a lot. Are you being serious about the raw meat? Cuz, if so I'm going to try it.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > Go to the Freezer and get you out about half pound of good red raw meat!!!! I like Deer the best(Just cuz I like eating the elk!) I go with 2 cups of BG red/blue and about 1/4 to 1/2 pound of RAW red meat!!!
> ...


100% serious! They got some steak tonight! Do a search on the net on RAW diets for dogs... Also there is another called BARF or something along that line. 
No Chit I do feed RED RAW MEAT. The indurnce of you dog will improve. If you have more than one dog feed allone! My dogs never have ever lifted a lip to one another but you pull the bloody meat out! You will lilely loose a didget! I will try to find a link about the benifits to it. But to start... You know what Wolves eat? Yotes? I know a ton of people that only duck hunt to feed the dogs.... I do not subject my dogs to that!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

http://www.canismajor.com/dog/barf.html#Raw


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks tak. I just gave Cody some old steak and he loved it. He's a very finicky eater.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

What about for my FAt Lab. Should I give her raw meat too??? How many times should a dog crap a day? Ive noticed when I hit the field, it seems like they **** 2 lbs.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

I am totally sold on Eukanuba. I am curently feeding Large Breed Puppy and the Sporting Dog formula which is 30/20.


----------



## Labs Inc. (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't know to many people that would say anything bad about Eukanuba or Pro Plan and I'm sure that there is a reason for that. I also dont think that there is a certain dog food that is the best for every dog and a person just has to do some trial and error experiments until they find something that works for them. I personally switched from the Black Gold black bag to the Black Gold Ultimate Performance bag which is a 31/21 blend. When it first came out it wasn't even available to the public but of course it is now. John Evans has told me that it is very similar to Eukenuba, all I know is that my dogs hunt all day every day and they do really well on it. It's actually made differently than all of the other Black Gold blends but if you feed to much of it you'll have a nice mess on the kennel floor the next day so be careful!


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I could say lots bad about both. P&G makes one and Purina makes the other both companies have had ingreedients go downhill while prices have gone up. You can get an equivilent or even superior dog food for a lot less $.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> What about for my FAt Lab. Should I give her raw meat too??? How many times should a dog crap a day? Ive noticed when I hit the field, it seems like they **** 2 lbs.


Not sure waht the dogs do out in the field but I will see a dog crap 1 or 2 times a day out hunting..... 
If your dog is Fat, get him skinny! Cut the feed and increase the miles! 99% poeple over feed there dogs! 
Raw meat has other bennefits other than just putting some meat on the bones... I use it for the simple fact it gives the dog something to reach down in and grab for that last hour. I know that Sat and Sunday I hunted from day break and shot the moon when it came up! The dogs rebounded fast and was ready Monday to do it again! 
Another thing you have to watch, is that the dog is eating. No matter what food it is... it wont do chit for ya if they are not eating it.
When on the road or out hunting I will have frozen meat to give to them. I also will add water to the kibble for dehidration. Believe it or not the dogs in the field don't drink enough... So I get water in them as much as possible.


----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

How long is red meat good for when freezes? I still have antelope and deer from 06' is that safe to thaw out and give? Also is it good to give them raw meat when the temp is freezing, does it take too much out of the dog to digest or is the calorie intake more than it takes to digest?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Fly22 said:


> How long is red meat good for when freezes? I still have antelope and deer from 06' is that safe to thaw out and give? Also is it good to give them raw meat when the temp is freezing, does it take too much out of the dog to digest or is the calorie intake more than it takes to digest?


I think it is fine... I have feed meat frozen! Takes them some time to get it chewed up is all.

I also should add if you all have two dogs or more feed them alone! Believe it or not they will fight like an SOB over it!


----------

